# "When Sheep Attack"



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2009)

The guys over at The Sacred Sandwich have a way of making a point.







One simple question can turn away the wolves. I've seen it happen.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

lol. Beautiful.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 2, 2009)

The problem is that most of the wolves preach from the Bible. They just use short phrases and twist them to mean whatever they desire.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 2, 2009)

Sadly most people don't give a rip about the Bible. Sola Scriptura has no place among most that I deal with.

Nice picture though!


----------



## Andres (Oct 3, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Sadly most people don't give a rip about the Bible. Sola Scriptura has no place among most that I deal with.



 I hope you're not counting your brothers and sisters here at the PB in that statement!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 3, 2009)




----------

